# ...les 1er mai d'antan...



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2004)

Demain, 1er mai ... jour du muguet ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Chaque année, à la même période, je me souviens des 1er mai d'antan, quand j'avais une quinzaine d'années... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chez nous, on était communistes convaincus de père en fils... une semaine avant, mon père commencait à préparer les drapeaux, les calicots, les banderoles ... y'avait toujours du monde à la maison pour discuter et boire un coup...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le petit jardin embaumait déjà le muguet et on se préparait pour la grande cueillette dans une ambiance délicieusement survoltée...
Le matin du 1er mai, on se levait aux aurores et on enfilait nos habits du dimanche ... c'était un grand jour !
Moi, j'étais chargé de vendre les brochures vantant les mérites du Parti Ouvrier, ma mère s'occupait du muguet et mon père du drapeau !!!
Le matin, vers 10 heures, c'était la grande manif et tout le monde se retrouvait dans les bistrots à midi pour l'apéro... y'avait des frites, des sandwichs, de la bière et de la limonade pour nous ... c'était Versailles !!!
L'apéro durait longtemps et pendant que les hommes gueulaient devant le comptoir, je retournais à la maison avec ma mère en n'oubliant pas de passer chez le patissier acheter le gâteau qu'on lorgnait depuis la veille !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le soir, (c'était la tradition !), on allait récupérer mon père qui s'était tout naturellement enchaîné aux grilles de la maison communale pour revendiquer je ne sais quoi ... la police était là, en nombre, mais je n'ai jamais connu d'incidents ... tout se passait dans la joie et la bonne humeur et, une fois de plus ça se terminait au bistrot ... flics et manifestants tous unis pour célébrer le muguet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Demain, pour moi, il n'y aura pas de manif, pas de drapeau ... ce sera un jour férié presque comme les autres, si ce n'est qu'aux aurores je me lèverais pour aller chercher du muguet pour ceux que j'aime, pour être certain d'être le premier à leur en offrir...
Dès que je sortirai du fleuriste, je m'empresserai de humer les petites clochettes blanches ... et là, ce sera le tourbillon ... à moi les cris des fêtes d'antan, les drapeaux rouges qui claquent au vent, la rumeur de la rue et l'odeur âcre des bistrots enfumés ... tout un monde disparu se bousculera dans mes narines ... et je sais déjà que ce sera bon !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien le _"tout naturellement"_ !!


Merci Roberto ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Quant au "tout naturellement", c'est du au fait qu'à chaque fois qu'il avait quelque chose à dire ou à revendiquer (et pas seulement le 1er mai... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), mon père avait pris l'habitude d'aller s'enchaîner à cette fameuse grille... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En général, ça lui arrivait une ou deux fois par an et on allait le récupérer au poste de police... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Maintenant, cette grille a disparue ... et crois-moi, si j'en avais eu l'occasion, je l'aurais récupérée ... en souvenir !!!


----------



## Yip (30 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... boire un coup... pour l'apéro... frites, des sandwichs, de la bière et de la limonade... L'apéro... gâteau qu'on lorgnait depuis la veille ... au bistrot ...



C'est l'estomac qui a la meilleure mémoire, m'étonne pas que tu t'en souviennes si bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Proust avait raison, le muguet serait-il ta madeleine ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'estomac qui a la meilleure mémoire, m'étonne pas que tu t'en souviennes si bien


Arf !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... c'est bien vrai !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...c'était vachement important l'estomac ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut dire aussi qu'à l'époque (ça remonte entre 1962 et 1965... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), on tirait un peu le diable par la queue (déjà !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), et que les "vrais" repas étaient réservés aux dimanches et jours fériés - ces jours-là, on s'empiffrait !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... quant au reste de la semaine, c'était un peu du genre "tartines à la margarine"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, effectivement, l'estomac se souvient avec bonheur de ces jours d'abondance !!!!


----------



## Luc G (30 Avril 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'estomac qui a la meilleure mémoire, m'étonne pas que tu t'en souviennes si bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour moi, les 1er mai de mon enfance ne m'ont pas marqué. Par contre, presque depuis le début de ma (très) longue vie estudiantine et toujours aujourd'hui, le 1er mai est synonyme de grillade dans les aphyllantes, le thym et le romarin avec une petite bande de copains.

Demain, on continuera la tradition du côté des Corbières. Pour digérer on marchera un peu, sans doute vers un petit village abandonné qu'on connait bien en cherchant des asperges sauvages (c'est bientôt la fin) et des fossiles.

Il y a 2 ans, juste après les élections, on a fait notre manif là-haut dans le quasi-désert, avec banderoles et tout, les gosses ravis et nous aussi.

Je crois que c'est la même année ou l'année précédente, j'avais ramené quelques photos de pas mal de 1er mai précédents. Certains qu'on n'avait pas vus depuis un moment étaient là, ils se sont retrouvés sur les photos qu'ils n'avaient jamais vues : les bébés ou gamins étaient devenus de grands adolescents.  Souvenirs...

Je sens déjà l'odeur de la frigoulette.


----------



## Grug (30 Avril 2004)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> j'avais ramené quelques photos de pas mal de 1er mai précédents. Certains qu'on n'avait pas vus depuis un moment étaient là, ils se sont retrouvés sur les photos qu'ils n'avaient jamais vues : les bébés ou gamins étaient devenus de grands adolescents.  Souvenirs...








 ... j'adore ça !!!!!! A chaque fois que j'en ai l'occasion, je me ballade avec mes albums de "vieilles" photos shootées au Zeiss Ikon ... les regards qui s'écarquillent devant les fantômes du passé valent leur pesant d'or !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...J'espère que tu passeras une excellente journée Luc, une journée riche en émotions ... et en bonne bouffe !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2004)

Pour moi, le 1er mai rime avec 1er barbecue de l'année 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une petite tradition familiale, qu'il fasse beau, qu'il pleuve ou qu'il neige


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, le 1er mai rime avec 1er barbecue de l'année
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salut Global ... Excellente idée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... ce soir, achat du "pack familial barbecue" et demain midi on enfume tout le voisinage !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci pour l'idée !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2004)

Arf ! ... c'est toujours pareil à la même époque ! Les souvenirs me reviennent en flots continus et d'un seul coup le mot "solidarité" revient trottiner dans mon esprit embrumés par les chiffres arides qui défilent sur mon écran...
Solidarité ... j'en ai connu de la solidarité... avant !
Solidarité entre voisins, entre amis, entre connaissances, solidarité gratuite qui faisait que la voisine nous préparait de temps en temps des gâteaux lorsque la fin du mois tardait à arriver...
Solidarité du bistrotier qui, comme par hasard, quand mon père était au chômage avait besoin d'aide alors qu'il s'était toujours débrouillé seul auparavant...
La maison de mes grands-parents avait ceci de particulier que la porte d'entrée ne possédait aucune serrure et que les murs des caves jouxtant les maisons voisines avaient été purement et simplement abattus ... dès lors, quand vous étiez dans la cave, vous distinguiez les caves des maisons voisines courant le long d'une sorte de galerie mystérieuse et non rectiligne...!
En fait, les murs des caves avaient été abattus durant la guerre pour permettre aux habitants de pouvoir passer d'une maison à l'autre durant les bombardements...
Après la guerre, tout le monde avait trouvé cette idée bien pratique et personne n'avait pensé à rebâtir les murs !!!
...ça permettait à mon grand-père, qui était un fin jardinier, d'aller déposer des patates, des poireaux, des oignons dans les caves attenantes à la plus grande joie des voisins, qui, à leur tour, déposaient du fromage, du pain, et autres victuailles dans sa cave ...
J'y pense, parce qu'il faisait la même chose avec le muguet !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Le 1er mai, il suffisait aux voisins de descendre dans leur cave pour y trouver le muguet déposé délicatement par mon grand-père la veille !!!
Et puis un jour, les voisins, âgés, sont morts ... la maison a été vendue à un couple venu de la ville qui s'est empressé de reboucher les murs de la cave, séparant ainsi et à jamais la maison de mes grands-parents des maisons voisines... 
Qu'est-ce qu'il en a parlé de ce mur, mon grand-père ... il en faisait une maladie - c'était devenu à la fois une ligne de démarcation et le mur de Berlin en même temps ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il en a parlé, aux nouveaux voisins ... qui n'ont rien voulu savoir : ils étaient chez eux et comptaient bien le rester ... le droit était de leur côté !
A partir de ce jour-là, plus personne dans le quartier ne leur adressa la parole ... même les commerçants qui s'efforcaient de ne pas les servir quand ils en avaient l'occasion...
Ce petit jeu dura quelques années après quoi, ils déménagèrent !
La maison fut achetée par un habitant du quartier et transformée en bistrot et que croyez-vous qu'ils firent en premier lieu : bien entendu, ré-abattre les murs de la cave pour laisser passer le vent de la liberté, de l'amitié et de la solidarité ... ce jour-là, je vis mon grand-père pleurer pour la première fois !


----------



## Kak (30 Avril 2004)

ah  merci pour nous avoir fait partager ces émotions j'en suis toute retournée

cela me rapelle les histores que me racontaient les parents de ma meilleure amie, eux aussi communistes  et c'est depuis, que j'essaye toujours de prendre la défense des communistes de base, ceux pour qui cela voulait dire solidarité, face aux dénigreurs de tous poils qui ne voient en eux que des intégristes ringards.

 et je leur raconte comment dans les années 50 tout un quartier se mobilisait pour construire ensemble leurs maisons, c'était les "castors".
Oh bien sûr, elles étaient toutes pareilles  mais elles étaient mordernes et posseder son propre toit (salubre) était pour l'époque pas si évident.

Et mes grand-parents ont ainsi pu avoir leur maison rue des castors
dans une petite ville aux alentours de Nantes.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> ah  merci pour nous avoir fait partager ces émotions j'en suis toute retournée








 ... Merci Kak ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Marrant de voir que le fait de "partager" une émotion ou un sentiment ne la divise pas, mais au contraire, l'amplifie et la multiplie de façon exponentielle !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'histoire de la "rue des Castors" est une bien belle histoire Kak ... une histoire rare d'amitié et de solidarité... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une histoire qu'on voudrait voir se répéter tous les jours...
Bien entendu, de belles histoires comme cela il en existe encore ... et beaucoup, j'en suis certain ! Malheureusement on n'a plus le temps d'en parler, bousculés qu'on est entre les images de guerre et de terrorisme, le boulot à assumer, toujours plus rapidement, plus efficacement et la crainte de l'autre, de l'inconnu ou du "différent" ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu as très bien compris : rien de passéiste dans mon thread, rien de pessimiste, rien de nostalgique ... rien qu'une émotion qui vous prend au détour d'une pensée, au détour d'un petit brin de muguet !!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (30 Avril 2004)

Merci TheBig


----------



## Kak (30 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Merci Kak !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est exactement ça: une émotion, une petite madeleine, peut-être un peu de nostalgie quand même. 

 quand je vais voir ma grand-mère (j'ai perdu mon grand-père), je vais voir tout un quartier, plus de 50 ans que tous les voisins se connaissent: la moyenne d'age est assez élevée. 
Ma grand-mère se balade rarement sans une des ses voisines, si bien que tout le quartier les appelle "les jumelles" , la première est gande et potelée, l'autre est petite et maigre sa fille est ma marraine!! Mais au bout de 50 cinquante ans, figurez-vous qu'elles se vouvoient toujours, la baguette du matin, la tisane du soir n'y changera rien quand le pli est pris

mais l'idée est là: ce quartier, c'est une grande famille. C'est aussi des cousins que je vais voir


----------



## Yip (30 Avril 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> et je leur raconte comment dans les années 50 tout un quartier se mobilisait pour construire ensemble leurs maisons, c'était les "castors".



Je suis né dans une maison "castor", un soir de réveillon de Noël...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2004)

Je ne vais pas me faire des amis mais regardez ce jeu allemand proposé pour le 1er mai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://tag-der-arbeit.extrajetzt.de/index.htm


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais heu... Dis-moi Thebig : Dis-moi si tu veux bien *pourquoi* des parents communistes régulièrement enchainés volontaires à des grilles du royaume t'ont-ils mis chez les Jésuites ?????
> _Pour être l'avocat du diable ??_


Raison toute simple : chez nous, et à cette époque bien entendu, l'école publique était pour les "pauvres" et les écoles privées (Jésuites notamment) pour les "mieux nantis" - en schématisant, si t'allais à l'école publique tu devenais ouvrier, si t'allais dans le privé, tu en sortais employé scribouillard ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(je répète qu'il faut remettre cette phrase dans le contexte de l'époque !)
Or, mon père voulait me donner un max de chances pour pouvoir choisir "ma voie" par après ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'autrepart, ma mère était (et est toujours d'ailleurs) catholique pratiquante bien que mariée (à l'église ! hihi) à un communiste pure souche ...
Dès lors, ma voie était toute tracée ... je devais être un communo-jésuitiste pour faire plaisir à tout le monde !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...et ... je ne regrette rien du mélange ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est juste au moment ou j'ai voulu faire des études supérieures pour devenir instit que le rêve de mon père s'est écroulé ... ces études étaient payantes et il fallait que je loge sur place ... impayable pour lui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, j'ai bossé immédiatement après mon service militaire !
Et là encore, aucun regret, si ce n'est un petit pincement discret lorsque je pénètre dans une cour d'école ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais ... ça passe vite !


----------



## Nexka (30 Avril 2004)

La tradition se perd pas toujours. L'année dernière mon père et son meilleur ami sont allés vendre le muget et "l'humanité" sur le marché de Bourg la Reine. Et puis yavait tout plein de gens super content, ça fesait plus de vingt ans ke personne n'avait vendu "l'huma" un premier mai la bas. Mais ils se sont enchainés à rien du tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Dommage...
Enfin kan ils m'ont raconté j'ai bien rigolé quand même


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2004)

Bon 1er mai à Toutes et Tous !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















...et beaucoup de bonheur et d'amour !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mai 2004)

J'allais ouvrir un sujet mais apparemment tu m'as devancé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour et beaucoup de bonheur à tous


----------



## Zouzou (1 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'allais ouvrir un sujet mais apparemment tu m'as devancé
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tout pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plein de bonheur à tous ... et à toutes


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2004)

_benjamin, n'est pas encore intervenu ? _














bon, allez, ce matin, c'est lavomatique et achat de l'huma !


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Mai 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> ah  merci pour nous avoir fait partager ces émotions j'en suis toute retournée


Moi aussi, c'était beau


----------



## krystof (1 Mai 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> ah  merci pour nous avoir fait partager ces émotions j'en suis toute retournée



Attends... bouge pas...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Attends... bouge pas...


Rôôôôôôôôôô !!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Rôôôôôôôôôô !!!



Tu ne vas pas nous faire ton effarouché, si ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2004)

Bon ! C'est pas tout ça !
J'espère de tout coeur que vous avez passé un excellent premier mai et qu'il y en aura encore beaucoup d'autres comme ça ... là, vous m'aurez compris, je parle surtout pour moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...et la nuit ne fait que commencer !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne vas pas nous faire ton effarouché, si ?


... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de temps en temps ça fait du bien de retrouver l'innocence de ses jeunes années !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : salut Doc !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut à toi, Dude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je te souhaite également un très heureux 1er mai. Profite de la nuit.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2004)

Pour moi, je dirais : 1er mai "standard" ... rien d'exceptionnel...
Lever aux aurores pour me fournir en petites clochettes blanches, préparation du barbec, déjeuner en famille et l'après-midi promenade sur une côte belge surpeuplée...
Rien que de l'ordinaire de chez ordinaire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...petite engueulade avec ma femme qui me reprochait de ne pas savoir garer ma voiture sur un emplacement qui faisait au bas mot 1,50 m de long et sur lequel une smart aurait du se garer de traviol... et encore !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...j'avoue que j'ai eu une envie subite et irrépressible de lui faire bouffer le volant, mais, au dernier moment, j'ai eu peur qu'elle ne s'étrangle avec la moumoute... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce soir ... peinard et tranquille ... rinafoutt !!!


----------



## Luc G (2 Mai 2004)

Ici, malgré des prévisions météo d'un optimisme extrêmement mesuré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, nous avons persisté à filer vers un de nos lieux de grillade favoris près d'un village abandonné au milieu de quelques vignes, de la caillasse et de la garrigue. Et nous avons eu bien raison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas une goutte de pluie. Le thym était en fleur comme rarement (ne parlons pas du romarin, des aphyllantes et de quelques tapis de glaïeuls sauvages).

Une excellente journée. Comme d'habitude, bien qu'on ait liquidé quelques vicutailles, je me demande si on n'est pas revenu plus chargé que l'on n'était parti : il a fallu ramener des fossiles, quelques insectes comme d'habitude, et, cerise sur le gâteau, une colonie de tétards.


----------



## FANREM (2 Mai 2004)

Salut the Big,

Hier j'avais prevu de me faire chier a Paris, et il m'est venu de prendre la voiture avec femme et enfants pour visiter Bruxelles
C'etait vraiment sympa, il faisait beau, et surtout quelle ambiance dans les rues : tout le monde avec des gaufres, glaces, bibines, etc...
sans oublier pour en revenir a ton sujet 2 concerts
1 grand place avec des des danses traditionnelles d'un autre age
et plus loin (mais pas trop non plus) sur une autre place, un mega concert avec Ghinzu (groupe belge célèbre, je ne l'ai appris qu'hier), Jacques Higelin, et pour finir manu Dibango. Tout autour , des stands anarchistes, communistes, Amnesty international, anti nucléaires, etc... une teuf comme aux plus beaux jours





 On y vendait meme le bouquin de O Besancenot - pour dire
Eh bien, franchement apres ca, et meme si je ne partage pas les idées de tous, je dis vive la Belgique


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toi, Dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Minou, il est si gentil...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, franchement apres ca, et meme si je ne partage pas les idées de tous, je dis vive la Belgique


Merci FANREM !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...c'est vrai que je m'y sens bien aussi !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2004)

Bien, bien...tu m'en vois tout coutent zebigounet...


----------



## FANREM (2 Mai 2004)

T'es revenu, ma poule


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2004)

Je suis en chacun de vous n'oublions pas..


----------



## tomtom (2 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en chacun de vous n'oublions pas..



Tu peux peut-être me dire où j'ai laissé traîner ces fichues clés alors?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2004)

Nan, j'parle pas à n'importe qui !


----------



## Nephou (3 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bon 1er mai à Toutes et Tous !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


où as-tu trouvé cette image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la sodhexho nous la envoyée vendredi pour nous annoncer quils offraient un brin de muguet avec laddition


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> où as-tu trouvé cette image
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arf ! Pure coïncidence .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...je l'ai trouvée via Google !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mai 2004)

<font color="teal">En tout cas, c'est vraiment sympa de partager tous ces souvenirs et impressions avec nous... ça me fait culpabiliser, en me disant que le 1er mai, je suis restée comme un légume toute la journée devant l'ordi à bosser... 

j'ai honte, si si! </font>


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Même pas un chti brin de muguet pour ta monmon ?
en fait je sais pas si vous faites ça en Belgique ????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> en fait je sais pas si vous faites ça en Belgique ????


Si si !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait, y'a même une tradition qui veut que le premier brin de muguet soit apporté par un homme si on veut que ça porte bonheur à 100 % ... ça m'oblige donc à me lever aux aurores si je veux être le premier à l'offrir à ma mère... sinon ... ben c'est la gueule !!!!


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

c'est joli en tout cas !!!! comme votre beau plat pays..... et vos bières...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est joli en tout cas !!!! comme votre beau plat pays..... et vos bières...


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

you're Welcome !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2004)

Euh juste une question comme ça en passant ... c'est qui "Antan" ?


----------



## Luc G (4 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh juste une question comme ça en passant ... c'est qui "Antan" ?



Un pseudo d'Aricosec.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2004)

Bonjour Lorna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ça fait plaisir de te revoir


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh juste une question comme ça en passant ... c'est qui "Antan" ?


























c'est lui le petit punk


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Un pseudo d'Aricosec.



Aaaaah c'est donc ça ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Lorna
> 
> 
> 
> ...











(je ne fais que passer)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh juste une question comme ça en passant ... c'est qui "Antan" ?


Arf ! ... ça fait bien plaisir de retrouver notre diablotine rougeaude !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! ... ça fait bien plaisir de retrouver notre diablotine rougeaude !!!














Bijour TheBig !


----------



## Luc G (4 Mai 2004)

TheBig a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! ... ça fait bien plaisir de retrouver notre diablotine rougeaude !!!





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bijour TheBig !



"On sent comme une hésitation : c'est du lard ou du cochon, se dit-elle."

(Une pièce inédite de Marguerite Duras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> "On sent comme une hésitation : c'est du lard ou du cochon, se dit-elle."
> 
> (Une pièce inédite de Marguerite Duras
> 
> ...



OOOh mais jamais je n'oserai traiter TheBig de cochon !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce qui faut pas lire ici quand même ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non j'hésitais pas je rougissais ...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bijour TheBig !


Euh ! Bonjour Lorna !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bijour TheBig !



L'Amok était désespéré il faut bien te l'avouer


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'Amok était désespéré il faut bien te l'avouer








 Merci Tibo, encore un post qui va me coûter une explication avec mon homme ce soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si j'avais sû j'serais pas reviendue !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Merci Tibo, encore un post qui va me coûter une explication avec mon homme ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lequel?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> lequel?


Euh ! Lorna n'a qu'un seul homme dans sa vie !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























































Euh !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> lequel?


----------



## Luc G (4 Mai 2004)

Bon, on vous laisse.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on vous laisse.


...reste Luc !!!! ... c'est fichu de toutes manières !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on vous laisse.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>


Fais gaffe Luc .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... pas envie de me faire fourcher aujourd'hui ... déjà que je viens de salir un froc tout neuf en changeant le toner d'un photocopieur !!!


----------



## Luc G (4 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>



Mais non, mais non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 promis, je le ferais plus.


----------



## Lo1911 (4 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Merci Tibo, encore un post qui va me coûter une explication avec mon homme ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Luc G (4 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe Luc ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais quelle idée aussi ! qu'allait-il faire dans cette galère ! T'as rien d'autre à faire qu'à changer du toner, non mais je vous jure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Bon : est-ce que quelqu'un a le mail direct de Kernic et Panel que je sache le fin mot de l'histoire : quel était exactement le "contexte", l'environnement de la photocopieuse ? Ceci a-t-il à voir avec cela ? Qu'en disent les ptéros ?)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en disent les ptéros ?)


Euh ! qu'elles sont polies et qu'elles ne parlent pas la bouche pleine !!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

>



salut, et sinon ça va?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2005)

...et une petite remontée de circonstance... arf !!!!!!!!!!

Bon premier mai à tout le monde .....:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et une petite remontée de circonstance... arf !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bon premier mai à tout le monde .....:love: :love: :love:



'ci   

à toi également


----------



## macinside (30 Avril 2005)

bon ben demain, comme tout les premiers mai depuis plus de 20 ans, je vais marcher dans ma campagne :love:


----------



## Luc G (30 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon ben demain, comme tout les premiers mai depuis plus de 20 ans, je vais marcher dans ma campagne :love:



Exceptionnellement, cette année, je ne ferai pas la grillade traditionnelle avec les copains vu que je ne quitte la Lozère pour le sud que demain. Ceci dit, comme on est prudent , on double généralement la grillade du 1er mai, le 8 et/ou le jeudi de l'ascension et/ou les dimanches avant ou après. En résumé, mai sera plus que probablement couleur sarments et frigoulette, côtelettes et aïoli avec éventuellement les escargots, la saucisse, etc.


----------



## toph (1 Mai 2005)

Pour le 1er mai, ben je reviens de la pêche et comme d'habitude j'ai eu 3 branches,.........


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

Bon premier à tous :love:


----------



## Caster (1 Mai 2005)

Pas encore ..... mais ça ne va pas tarder  



fusion des 2 sujets


----------



## Nobody (1 Mai 2005)

Pas autant que j'aurais voulu: ma femme a rasé la presque totalité des plants par erreur en passant le coupe bordures après que j'ai tondu la pelouse la semaine passée...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

Bien sûr à ma môman


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

En tout cas, en voilà déjà pour vous Amis MacG







PS pour Nobody : Après après que, normalement, c'est un indicatif, sauf erreur de ma part... donc après que j'ai sans 'e'...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2005)

non


----------



## Nobody (1 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> PS pour Nobody : Après après que, normalement, c'est un indicatif, sauf erreur de ma part... donc après que j'ai sans 'e'...



Où tu vois un "e", toi?   



			
				Nobody a dit:
			
		

> après que j'ai tondu la pelouse la semaine passée



Non, j'ai corrigé, bien sûr, tu as raison: le subjonctif s'applique après "avant que" mais pas après "après que".

Bien vu!


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

c'est les gens du sud qui mettent un subjonctif souvent... t'es du sud ?


----------



## miosis (1 Mai 2005)

Salut les zami(e)s 

bon 1er mai à tous


----------



## Nobody (1 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> c'est les gens du sud qui mettent un subjonctif souvent... t'es du sud ?



Euh... du sud de quoi?  

On est tous au sud de quelque chose, non?   

Je suis de Liège en Belgique et c'est vrai qu'on décrit souvent les Liégeois comme les plus latins des Belges. On a le sang chaud et l'accueil franc, le verbe fort et le coude léger, la colère prompte et l'amitié fidèle. C'est pas un peu méridional tout ça?


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

Il doit quand même arriver un moment ou on est plus au sud de rien du tout, à force 

plus sérieusement, premier le dimanche, ca vous mets pas les nerfs ? Qui plus est en vacance pour ceux qui partagent celles de Paris...


----------



## Nobody (1 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Il doit quand même arriver un moment ou on est plus au sud de rien du tout, à force



C'est à dire que je ne connais personne qui habite pile poil sur le Pôle Nord ni même qui y soit né.
Si? 



			
				El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> plus sérieusement, premier le dimanche, ca vous mets pas les nerfs ? Qui plus est en vacance pour ceux qui partagent celles de Paris...



Exact! Et moi qui suis enseignant, j'ai toujours trouvé honteux qu'on ne puisse pas récupérer le 15 août ni la Fête Nationale (belge ou française, même combat)!!!   
Deux jours de congé perdus chaque année. Pfff... :mouais:

(c'est pas de la belle provoc' ça?)  :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire que je ne connais personne qui habite pile poil sur le Pôle Nord ni même qui y soit né.
> Si?


En plus, ca tombe dans la flote je crois le pole nord géographique...



			
				Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Exact! Et moi qui suis enseignant, j'ai toujours trouvé honteux qu'on ne puisse pas récupérer le 15 août ni la Fête Nationale (belge ou française, même combat)!!!
> Deux jours de congé perdus chaque année. Pfff... :mouais:
> 
> (c'est pas de la belle provoc' ça?)  :love:


Avec en plus la Pentecôte qui nous passe sous le nez...


----------



## Klakmuf (1 Mai 2005)

La route est droite, mais la Pentecôte est raide !


----------



## nonos (1 Mai 2005)

j'ai passé une commande sur aquarelle.com que j'ai fais livrer à ma môman :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mai 2005)

Nââââân!  Je ne souhaite de bonheur à personne... Mais j'ai offert quelques boules vertes par ci par là... Ca n'est qu'un peu de joie fugace . Le bonheur ; j'aime pas


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2005)

j'ai offert du muguet à une pute et j'ai du payer 100 balles, p'tain


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai offert du muguet à une pute et j'ai du payer 100 balles, p'tain



   ... Rhââââh ; merdasse! Je t'ai déjà boulé dans le thread des fleurs que gnagna...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai offert du muguet à une pute et j'ai du payer 100 balles, p'tain



tant qu'c'est pas des mycoses


----------



## semac (4 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Demain, 1er mai ... jour du muguet !



ça me fou un coup de mou à chaque fois que quelqu'un parle de sa jeunesse... je ne sais pas vraiment pourquoi mais à chaque fois une énorme vague nostalgique me submerge et ça me fait comme une petite boule qui pique dans la gorge :rose: 

Je n'arrive pas à expliquer pourquoi, alors s'il y a un apprentit psy dans l'assemblée, je suis preneur !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça me fou un coup de mou à chaque fois que quelqu'un parle de sa jeunesse... je ne sais pas vraiment pourquoi mais à chaque fois une énorme vague nostalgique me submerge et ça me fait comme une petite boule qui pique dans la gorge :rose:
> Je n'arrive pas à expliquer pourquoi, alors s'il y a un apprentit psy dans l'assemblée, je suis preneur !


La raison en est très simple : tu es "humain" et tu partages les émotions ... les tiennes et celles des autres ... c'est devenu une denrée rare de nos jours ... bienvenue chez les dinosaures !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2005)

Moi, mon premier mai a été du genre catastrophique... 

Lourdé de chez moi pour avoir pris la défense de ma fille qui en prenait plein la gueule pour rien, je "campe" chez ma mère en attendant des jours meilleurs.... 

Le "violent", lui, dormirait dans son lit, du sommeil du juste, sûr de son bon droit !
Moi, comme d'hab, j'ai essayé de calmer, de rassurer, de plaisanter ... las, la porte s'est claquée et une clé s'est enfoncée dans la serrure ... à l'intérieur, bien sûr !!!

Pitoyable n'est il pas ? Mais ô combien vrai et périodique....

Quelques brins de muguet cassés sur le trottoir ... quelques sentiments brisés aussi ... une sentation d'injustice mâtinée de chagrin ...

L'occasion pour moi de me replonger dans mon passé, abri de ma conscience, refuge d'un amour qui s'effiloche et d'un avenir incertain...

Ma mère ne dit rien, ne juge rien ... elle est là comme au bon vieux temps du haut de ses 80ans bien tapés ... parfois la vie semble belle, mais c'est un mirage ... du moins, je le crois !!! 

A vous, amis virtuels, merci d'être là ... de me permettre de coucher sur l'écran ce qu'un peu de honte et de fierté m'empêche de dire de vive voix.....


----------



## Yip (6 Mai 2005)

Salut thebig !!! 

Tous mes v½ux de bonheur à tous !  :love:


----------



## Yip (6 Mai 2005)

Heuuu zut, j'ai posté pendant que tu écrivais ton deuxième message  :rose: 


Ce que j'ai écrit reste vrai mais les démonstrations d'enthousiasme font peut-être un peu déplacé.

Je te souhaite en tous cas que tout s'arrange. Prendre la défense des plus faibles a toujours été pour moi la preuve de la plus haute noblesse, même si c'est pour le devenir à son tour...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Salut thebig !!!
> 
> Tous mes v½ux de bonheur à tous ! :love:


Merci Yip !!!!  ... puisse le ciel t'écouter !!!!!


----------



## toph (6 Mai 2005)

Salut Thebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Je te souhaite en tous cas que tout s'arrange. Prendre la défense des plus faibles a toujours été pour moi la preuve de la plus haute noblesse, même si c'est pour le devenir à son tour...


  
... mon "sac à dos" se prépare tout doucement ... le temps sera bientôt venu pour moi de prendre la route pour quelques mois ... aller d'errances en errances, de rencontres en rencontres, triturer ma nostalgie et exorciser mon spleen dans des paysages nouveaux...
Tous les éléments se conjuguent ... la conjonction devient parfaite ... une sorte d'alignement de mes planètes obscures...
Il le faut.....


----------



## Luc G (6 Mai 2005)

Courage TheBig : un premier mai de perdu, 10 de retrouvés.   Même si cette année, compte tenu des vacances, la grillade du 1er mai a été reportée au 8, notre vieille habitude nous donne des statistiques pertinentes sur la longue durée : on a vu des 1er mai pourri de chez pourri, avec anorak, même ici, au sud. N'empêche qu'encore plus souvent (et surtout l'année d'après le 1er mai pourri), on a vu des 1er mai ensoleillés, avec des odeurs de thym plein les narines, etc. etc.

Il ne faut pas désespérer de l'avenir, il en sait plus que nous sur la question.


----------



## Luc G (6 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tous les éléments se conjuguent ... la conjonction devient parfaite ... une sorte d'alignement de mes planètes obscures...
> Il le faut.....



Je sens que TheBig va jouer à la marelle avec les planètes, qu'on m'oriente Hubble dans la bonne direction, je voudrais pas rater ça !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, mon premier mai a été du genre catastrophique...
> 
> Lourdé de chez moi pour avoir pris la défense de ma fille qui en prenait plein la gueule pour rien, je "campe" chez ma mère en attendant des jours meilleurs....
> 
> ...


koi t banni ???


----------



## sylko (6 Mai 2005)

Certains ne font que te lire et n'ont pas le courage de coucher leurs sentiments ici, comme tu sais si bien le faire. J'en fais partie.  :rose: 

Je pense très fort à toi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> koi t banni ???


Arf ! c'est le mot !!!!!  
Mais d'habitude, j'ai le temps de prendre une valise et de ranger correctement mes affaires ... cette fois-ci j'ai à peine pu saisir au passage 2 slips et une paire de chaussettes dépareillées... 
J'ai l'air d'en rire, comme ça, mais n'empêche, à 56 berges ça la fout mal.... 

ps : la preuve qu'il n'y a pas d'âge pour se faire chier !!!!!:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je pense très fort à toi.


Merci de tout coeur, sylko !!!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! c'est le mot !!!!!
> Mais d'habitude, j'ai le temps de prendre une valise et de ranger correctement mes affaires ... cette fois-ci j'ai à peine pu saisir au passage 2 slips et une paire de chaussettes dépareillées...
> J'ai l'air d'en rire, comme ça, mais n'empêche, à 56 berges ça la fout mal....
> 
> ps : la preuve qu'il n'y a pas d'âge pour se faire chier !!!!!:love:


je viens de dépareiller toutes mes chausettes par solidarité


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je viens de dépareiller toutes mes chausettes par solidarité


   :love:


----------



## Luc G (6 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je viens de dépareiller toutes mes chausettes par solidarité



Il manque un bout de la phrase : "par hasard, elles ne l'étaient pas (dépareillées)".  

Vous pouvez remplacer le "par hasard" par "par chance", "étrangement", "étonnamment", "c'est à ne pas croire", etc.

Parce que SM n'est pas du genre à avoir le moral dans les chaussettes.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2005)

Le bon côté des choses, c'est que c'est marrant de se retrouver dans une chambre qui est "figée" depuis plus de 40 ans, où rien n'a bougé depuis que j'étais ado...

Un lit de style plutôt monacal, un coffre en bois dans lequel je rangeais mes livres d'école et mes cahiers (ils y sont encore d'ailleurs...:love: ), une minuscule garde-robe dans laquelle je n'ai rien à ranger, malheureusement...:rateau: , et un petit bureau, je devrais plutôt dire une petite table sur laquelle trône une vieille radio (vous savez, celle avec un "oeil" vert qui s'élargit quand la syntonisation est bonne) et ma collection complète de Bob Morane...
Au mur, quelques posters ... pêle-mêle Jimi Hendrix, Kennedy, le Che et une affiche anti-guerre du Vietnam... 
Un peu de poussière dans les coins ... mais elle est d'époque !!!!! 

Le seul truc qui a changé, ben c'est moi ... de l'adolescent rigolard et optimiste, je suis passé au stade de "vieux ankylosé" perturbé par des sentiments contradictoires qui jouent au ping pong dans ma tête...:love:


----------



## rezba (6 Mai 2005)

Dis donc mon bigounet, c'est pas la fortune, en ce moment, hein ?
 :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc mon bigounet, c'est pas la fortune, en ce moment, hein ?
> :love:


 
Tu l'as dit !!!!!!!   
Lourdé de mon boulot, lourdé de chez moi ... j'espère qu'un bon coup de talon va au moins me permettre de remonter !!!!!!!!:love:


----------



## rezba (6 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> j'espère qu'un bon coup de talon va au moins me permettre de remonter !!!!!!!!:love:



Sans dec ? Tu connais vraiment Achille Talon, ou tu frimes ?


----------



## golf (6 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Lourdé de mon boulot, lourdé de chez moi ... j'espère qu'un bon coup de talon va au moins me permettre de remonter !


Il est des chemins qui nous sont imposés mais, finalement, il est aussi des panneaux, des guides, des Etoiles du Berger qui sont là pour peu qu'on relève juste un coin d'½il   
Que les paupières sont lourdes


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as dit !!!!!!!:.... j'espère qu'un bon coup de talon va au moins me permettre de remonter !!!!!!!!:love:





tu remonteras bien sur , la pente sera parfois tres raide mais
toi tu sauras la remonter    :love:


----------



## N°6 (6 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, mon premier mai a été du genre catastrophique...



À la lecture tes récents déboires, une vieille rangaine douce-amère me revient aux oreilles...

Pensées amicales


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2006)

...et un petit coup de talon pour faire remonter le thread... 
Bon 1er mai à Toutes et Tous !!!!!!!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## rubren (1 Mai 2006)

Vive le brin de muguet....Encore un bon truc commercial....


----------



## aricosec (1 Mai 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et un petit coup de talon pour faire remonter le thread...
> Bon 1er mai à Toutes et Tous !!!!!!!:love: /quote]
> -
> tu n'est pas marrant,tu n'a pas pitié de ceux qui sont couchés dessus
> ...


----------



## sofiping (1 Mai 2006)

même pas drôle ... le muguet est dèja fané en provencaou .... décidément  tout fout l'camp ... que ça ne vous empèche pas de glander ... oups je voulais dire glaner un brin ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2013)

... les 1er mai d'antan n'existent définitivement plus ... 

Oubliée la fête familiale, colorée et sympathique, les calicots de tous bords se côtoyant dans une cohue sympathique, les "gueulards" à la porte des bistrots et les enfants qui admiraient le spectacle de la rue...

Aujourd'hui, je n'y ai vu qu'insultes, bagarres et basses beuveries ...

La crise et la politique nous ont volé les 1er mai et dans un même temps, une partie joyeuse de ma jeunesse ... heureusement, "ils" n'ont pas volé mes souvenirs !

Ce soir, je n'ai pas le coeur à rire ... une partie de mes illusions se sont envolées...

Le "bisounours" en a pris plein la poire mais tout au fond de lui, il est certain que l'année prochaine ... ce sera mieux !


----------



## Arlequin (1 Mai 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... une partie de mes illusions *se sont envolées*...





tss tss tss 

bon, t'as fini de râler papy 



la biz


----------



## Powerdom (5 Mai 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... les 1er mai d'antan n'existent définitivement plus ...
> 
> Oubliée la fête familiale, colorée et sympathique,
> *je n'y ai vu qu'insultes*
> ...



Rien n'a changé en fait. Seulement la perception de notre environnement...


----------



## ergu (7 Mai 2013)

A force de dire qu'il ne fallait pas le faire, on a poussé maimai dans les orties.
Et ça pique.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2015)

J'ai créé ce thread le 30 avril 2004 ... 11 années déjà et la vie a continué de couler sous les ponts, vaille que vaille !

Nous sommes le 30 avril 2015 et en cette veille du 1er mai, j'ai constaté que je n'avais plus de nouvelles de certains des participants à cette discussion... soit ils ont quitté le forum, soit ils se sont évanouis dans la nature et je le regrette !

La vie nous a chamboulé, mais cela ne m'empêche pas de penser à vous et de partager un petit brin de muguet virtuel, symbole de fraîcheur et de renouveau.

Je sais que certains avanceront : "Ouais, tout ça c'est commercial !" ... Et ils ont peut-être raison !

Qu'ils sachent toutefois que dans des temps "reculés"  , le 1er mai a été une grande fête de partage et d'amitié et que, dans mon coeur, il l'est toujours !






Beaucoup de joie et de bonheur en ce 1er mai 2015 (ouais, je sais que ça fait bisounours, mais tant pis !)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Avril 2015)

Merci The Big 

Outre la tradition printanière sympa, le 1er Mai c'est surtout la fête du travail, symbole des luttes très dures menées par les travailleurs et les travailleuses pour la défense de leurs droits et de leur dignité, et dont nous bénéficions encore malgré tout. A l'heure où le pognon roi domine le monde avec de moins en moins de respect pour le travail, il est important pour moi de le rappeler. Pensons aux trop nombreuses personnes exploités dans le monde entier (y compris des enfants) qui bossent dans des conditions épouvantables pour des salaires de misère. Et aussi au boulot dont les conditions deviennent de plus en plus dures chez nous (j'ai vu un bouquin qui a pour titre : "la société du burn-out").

Le 1er mai n'est pas, ou ne devrait pas, être une fête commerciale. D'ailleurs est-ce vraiment un commerce à plein comme noel ? Parce que des brins de muguet, c'est pas le pérou non plus !

A l'époque où le PCF avait encore un certain poids politique, la vente du muguet dans la rue était très largement assuré par ses membres et sympathisants et cela rapportait une cagnotte aux caisses du parti.
De nos jours, tout le monde vend du muguet en espérant un petit bénéfice à 3 balles. Signe que beaucoup de gens cherchent à gratter quelque chose par tous les moyens, quitte à se cailler les miches un jour férié entier. Mauvais signe.

Non The Big, souhaiter une bon premier Mai ça n'a rien de bisounours pour moi !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2015)

Je me permet aussi de vous adresser ce petit brin de muguet


----------



## r e m y (30 Avril 2015)

Et c'est l'occasion de se faire un petit présent de façon totalement désintéressée. 

Pas besoin d'applewatch ou autre gadget technophile. Il suffit d'aller se balader dans les bois, ou dans son jardin pour ceux qui ont eu la bonne idée de planter quelques rhizomes de muguet et d'y prélever quelques brins à offrir autour de soi (voisins, collègues...)

Merci The Big de nous rappeler ces petits moments de convivialité dans ce monde de brutes!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Avril 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> Merci The Big
> 
> Outre la tradition printanière sympa, le 1er Mai c'est surtout la fête du travail, symbole des luttes très dures menées par les travailleurs et les travailleuses pour la défense de leurs droits et de leur dignité, et dont nous bénéficions encore malgré tout. […]
> 
> ...



Ou alors c'est du bisounoursocommunisme…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2015)

En fait, depuis tout mioche, j'ai toujours adoré les 1er mai parce que cette date marquait le début des grandes réunions de famille chez les grands-parents au cours desquelles on rencontrait tous les cousins et surtout ... toutes les cousines qu'on pouvait "bisouter" à souhait ... 

Aujourd'hui, plus de grands-parents ni de parents d'ailleurs, mais j'ai repris le flambeau avec mon frère, mes enfants et petits enfants.

A ces derniers, je voudrais leur dire que le monde est moins merdique qu'il n'en a l'air, que l'amour et le respect des autres sont des armes absolues, que l'auto-dérision les aidera à tracer leur route, que rien ne vaut un riff de guitare étripé par un Marshall, et qu'en fait, la vraie musique s'est arrêtée à Woodstock (Bon j'exagère un peu, là, mais j'en ai marre de les entendre parler de Rihanna !  )

Et surtout, je les apprendrai à aimer les 1er mai ! ... et aussi à "bisouter" les petites cousines !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2015)

Je vais aller a travers les chemins de terre et de pierre du Jura que mes anciens m'ont indiqués pour retrouver un peu de mon enfance a la recherche de ce petit brin de muguet


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2015)

Il y en a un qui va regretter les Premier mai d'antan ... c'est Le Pen père qui demain n'aura pas droit à la parole !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je vais aller a travers les chemins de terre et de pierre du Jura que mes anciens m'ont indiqués pour retrouver un peu de mon enfance a la recherche de ce petit brin de muguet



J'ai fait pareil, à la différence que ce n'était pas dans le Jura, mais dans la campagne flamande du plat pays...
Et comme mes pérégrinations m'ont amené à quelques kms de l'abbaye de Westvleteren j'ai craqué pour quelques trappistes et des tartines au fromage ... Le retour fut, comment dire, assez mouvementé, surtout sans GPS et l'esprit un peu embrumé ! 

Mais bon, il paraît que la 12° c'est un peu comme l'eau bénite ... Celui qui y croit est protégé dans un rayon de 15 kms autour de l'abbaye d'après ce que m'a raconté un vieux du coin !


----------



## Madalvée (1 Mai 2015)

À voir la couverture des différents événements je me suis demandé si on m'avait donné mon jour pour la fête du travail ou pour la fête de Jeanne d'Arc…


----------



## Romuald (1 Mai 2015)

@zebig : C'est pire que l'appeulouatche pour en acheter, de ta bière !


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mai 2015)

Madalvée a dit:


> À voir la couverture des différents événements je me suis demandé si on m'avait donné mon jour pour la fête du travail ou pour la fête de Jeanne d'Arc…



Remettons les choses en place :

– le 1 mai c'est la fête des travailleurs et pas du travail. (remarquez le glissement sémantique insidieux)
– la fête nationale de Jeanne d'Arc, c'est le deuxième dimanche de mai. C'est une célébration officielle de la République Française et pas le Barnum d'un parti politique.
– La Sainte-Jeanne d'Arc est le 30 mai, date anniversaire de son martyre par les Godons en la ville de Rouen. Elle est la patronne de nos soldats, qui veillent actuellement sur notre sécurité, en France et par delà les mers.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> @zebig : C'est pire que l'appeulouatche pour en acheter, de ta bière !



 Tu l'as dit ! Mais à la différence de l'appeulouatche tu peux consommer sur place !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2015)

De toutes manières, et en sortant de l'abbaye, je te défie d'utiliser l'AW ... Au mieux tu tapoteras à côté et au pire tu dégueuleras dessus ! 

J'avais pensé me fabriquer une clepsydre dans laquelle on remplacerait l'eau par de la trappiste mais ça doit être vraiment encombrant surtout pour courir ... Mais quand même, pouvoir "boire et goûter le temps qui passe", c'est quand même un vache de concept !


----------



## loustic (18 Mai 2015)

Il y a longtemps, un premier mai, nous sommes allés cueillir du muguet en compagnie de notre petit chien Loustic. Complètement absorbés par la tâche que nous nous étions imposée, nous avons perdu de vue le chien. Heureusement nous l'avons retrouvé à proximité pateaugeant dans une grande mare dont il est ressorti bien vaseux, nous aspergeant de bouillasse. La mare existe toujours et nous y retournons à chaque premier mai, nous l'avons nommée la clebsydre.


----------

